# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Comparación anomalías temperatura superficial del mar Julio 2015-Julio 1997

## Bruno Cillóniz

Imágenes satelitales de la temperatura superficial del mar en julio de 1997 y en julio de 2015  
¿Estaremos preparados para afrontar un fenómeno de‪#‎ElNiño‬ de gran intensidad en el Perú? Hay que estar precavidos y tomar las acciones de prevención necesarias para minimizar su impacto, que "más vale prevenir que lamentar".   imagenCMS2 (1).jpg  *Fuente: NOAA-NESDIS; NOAA-OSPO*Temas similares: SIUVA Sur 2015 | 15 y 16 de Julio | Ica GIRA TÉCNICA EN MACA DE EXPORTACIÓN 18 DE JULIO 2015 Artículo: Jara: a julio del 2015 se adjudicarán 260 obras que beneficiarán al sector agrario Conferencias agrícolas en Lambayeque. 7, 8 y 9 de julio 2011 Negocio de la Palta 22 julio y 23 de Julio salida a campo.

----------

